# HDMI and Samsung LN-S4041D LCD



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

A month ago I purchased a Samsung LN-S4041D LCD for use in my bonus room. Initially it was hooked up to my 942 using component cables. No problems. This week, I had the chance to permanently install everything in a cabinet and installed a new HDMI cable. No picture or sound. This is where it gets interesting - w/ no cable hooked to the TV, the TV correctly recognizes that no inputs are attached - When plugging in the HDMI cable (after shutting off the TV and 942) the TV says "*Not a supported format*".

The cable I'm using as well as the HDMI input have both been tested with a Sony HDMI DVD player and work flawlessly. This poses a problem in that the TV has 2 HDMI ports and only 1 component and I have 3 component/HDMI devices to hook up!

This is the first time I've seen a TV list a reason why it's not working!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Beer Kahuna said:


> ...plugging in the HDMI cable (after shutting off the TV and 942) the TV says "*Not a supported format*".
> ...


Check what output resolution you have selected... 480i would not be good.


----------



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> Check what output resolution you have selected... 480i would not be good.:lol:


Thanks, but I'm well aware of that. I have 2 622's as well.  
The output is set to 720p (and I tried 1080i as well). Works perfectly with component cables on either setting.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Contact Samsung, They have a history of HDMI issues. Just take a look at AVSforum.com and you will see. In fact until recently. their newest DLP would not work with HD DVD players over HDMI.

I realize this doesnt help you much but I think its Samsung's fault not dish. I have tried my 942's with several different HDMI tvs and processors with no issues.

Have you tried the usual HDMI handshake techniques like turning on the TV first then the 942? Have you done a power button reset on the 942 with the tv turned on? Has your HDMI ever been used for a different tv?


----------



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> Contact Samsung, They have a history of HDMI issues. Just take a look at AVSforum.com and you will see. In fact until recently. their newest DLP would not work with HD DVD players over HDMI.
> 
> I realize this doesnt help you much but I think its Samsung's fault not dish. I have tried my 942's with several different HDMI tvs and processors with no issues.
> 
> Have you tried the usual HDMI handshake techniques like turning on the TV first then the 942? Have you done a power button reset on the 942 with the tv turned on? Has your HDMI ever been used for a different tv?


Jon, I tried a soft reboot and did not help and I always turn on the receiver after the TV is on. I was able to hook the 942 to my Sony KP57WV700 and it displays a picture (a DVI set).

I suspect that Samsung and Dish may share the blame here. I'll contact Samsung and search AVSforum and see if there is a firmware upgrade for this set. In the mean time, I hope Dish gets their issues w/ HDMI resolved soon also.


----------



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> Well. golly. I guess you don't need any help from others after all.


SaltiDawg,

I may have taken your intial post the wrong way but when you add the :lol: guy to the end of the post, I just got the feeling you were laughing AT me, not WITH me. Sorry. The intention of the post was just to point out that I had never seen a TV spell out the stream wasn't in a format it recognized. In my admittedly limited experience (my 3 sets and friends/families 3 sets), I just hadn't seen that yet.

Peace!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Beer Kahuna said:


> SaltiDawg,
> 
> I may have taken your intial post the wrong way but when you add the :lol: guy to the end of the post, I just got the feeling you were laughing AT me, not WITH me. Sorry. ...


I can now see that you might have taken my reply to be sarcastic. I apologize for that. I edited out the icon and deleted my response.. I also am sorry.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Beer Kahuna said:


> I suspect that Samsung and Dish may share the blame here. I'll contact Samsung and search AVSforum and see if there is a firmware upgrade for this set. In the mean time, I hope Dish gets their issues w/ HDMI resolved soon also.


What HDMI issues does the 942 have? I have not heard of anyone not gettng a picture for a long time, Let us know what samsung says. There newer DLP's have lots of HDMI problems.


----------



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> What HDMI issues does the 942 have? I have not heard of anyone not gettng a picture for a long time, Let us know what samsung says. There newer DLP's have lots of HDMI problems.


Jon, I finally had time to mess around and after resetting the box to factory settings and going back thru the setup routine, the HDMI started to work. So, I'd have to say there are no HDMI issues w/ a 942 and this set.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Cool,

Let us know if you have any issues with it. I find the 942 HDMI to be very robust and always works on my 2 942's. I have tried it with about 4 different tvs, HDMI A/V receiver, Switcher, etc. It just works.


----------

